# IPL at Pink Parlour



## corrine45 (Aug 30, 2013)

has anyone here tried the IPL at Pink Parlour? I would like to try having these annoying hairs zapped out. but i prefer to know first the quality of service that they have from those who actually tried it. Thanks!


----------

